# HFO as Cargo on VLCCs



## smithax (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello All,
Has anyone had recent experience of carrying unheated HFO as cargo in VLCCs? I'm thinking of the ROBs, sea temperature at the disport would be about 30C.If COW is possible etc.

Thanks
Smithax


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Gods teeth - why would anyone even attempt it unheated


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

If I remember correctly HFO had a higher viscosity than heavy crude, and that was tricky enough when heated in single hulled ships. Don't know about double hulled ones though, there might be an element of insulation in them. I think the Mates were always in mortal fear of the heating coils packing up.


----------



## John Farrell (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe its the way you have written this but I am not too clear what the question is.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

smithax said:


> Hello All,
> Has anyone had recent experience of carrying unheated HFO as cargo in VLCCs? I'm thinking of the ROBs, sea temperature at the disport would be about 30C.If COW is possible etc.
> 
> Thanks
> Smithax


What is ROB's to an old timer like me. You do not need COW( This is only for Crude) or inert gas with HFO, But your hot butterworth system would creak under the heating load to remove the sludge and tank deposits. Failing this you would need a full cargo of diesel to clean out the tanks-Again no IG or COW Needed, just a hot butterworth or gun system. The carrier would have a whale of a time, no need for bunkers free FO all the way to market, and some for the next trip. The mind Boggles at 250000 tons of HFO in one place. What port could recieve this cargo-How many days to do a discharge. It is work and play all the way.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

As a lot of crude requires to be kept at a high temp china crude at 150 F (dates me) Some of the south american crude are kept at a temp appoxx 130F .So most VLCC will have heating. Most modern VLCC would system of circulation the oil through a steam heater or a heater using heated oil as transfer medium.
The cleaning after a voyage with a light crude cow would be used then


----------



## smithax (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
I was told about shipments of HFO to main bunkering ports in the tropics with high sea temperatures and was wondering if anyone else had knowledge of this.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Unheated HFO, it would load but would never pump out. Heating coils would not work. I carried it several times it had to be kept hot!

regards Malky


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I know for a fact that HFO is carried without heating on the Mexican Gulf coast. The runs are very short, Pajaritos-Tampico for example. However, the tankers are not VLCC's! 
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

smithax said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I was told about shipments of HFO to main bunkering ports in the tropics with high sea temperatures and was wondering if anyone else had knowledge of this.


What do you think?(Smoke)


----------



## John Farrell (Mar 20, 2011)

This thread has me confused from post #1


----------



## jbo (Jul 30, 2008)

*Hfo*

Just a question :-

Is HFO and "atmospheric residue" the same stuff?
I believe the latter was for use on roads and needed to be kept very warm in order to pump it.
Up the Baltic in winter we had nice warm decks and didn't really need much PPE unless a good wind was blowing!!!


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

I suppose that there are HFO and HFOs.. I well recall burning 4000 secs redwood which went solid below 20 degrees C. It could not be pumped anywhere without heating to at least 40 deg. They carry molten steel around steelworks in large wagons. If you insulate the tanks then I suppose heating is not required for a shortish trips. 
Also I remember the panics on the liquid sulpur ships if anything happened tgo the steam heating supply. Cargo solidifys and cannot be melted onboard. Disaster!!

regards Malky


----------



## smithax (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the answers.
Sorry to confuse some with the original question.

Looking at pour points etc it doesn't look feasable, but the rumour came from a good source.

Thanks all for replying

Thanks for the constructive replies from SM!


----------



## smithax (Jul 16, 2009)

Just for SM - FO is regularly carried from Rotterdam to Singapore not heated, loaded at about 50C, discharged at just under 40C - no ROB


----------



## Jon Vincent (Dec 31, 2006)

Smithax. You are right about loading HFO in VLCCs, we load approx three a month in Gulf of Mexico for discharge Singapore all year round, never heard of any complaints, double hull ships these days with sumps usually means zero ROB.


----------



## smithax (Jul 16, 2009)

Jon,
Late reply I know been in the States for lightering, but thanks for the reply it is good to know it's a regular cargo, and also the no problems part.

Andy (smithax)


----------

